# Most common postings



## Danno1 (3 Mar 2012)

Hey guys, 

I applied for NES and NCI Regular, and am wondering where most postings are. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_base

That page lists Halifax and Esquimalt under Navy bases, but in the recruitment video someone says they are posted in Montreal, and I've read about some postings in Ottawa too, though not for hard sea trades. 

What are the more requested, and more common postings? I live in Toronto and would prefer a smaller town, even a middle-of-nowhere isolated community like Air Force bases. But I will of course go anywhere the Forces need me.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> in Ottawa too, though not for hard sea trades.



I'm in Ottawa and have several NES OPs working for me so, guess again. We even have one or two NCI OP positions as well as NETs and NAVCOMs. That's just my unit.

If you don't know........


----------



## aesop081 (3 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> and more common postings?



Halifax and Esquimalt.




> would prefer a smaller town,



See above.


----------



## Danno1 (3 Mar 2012)

:-\ Im confused.

Are those Ottawa jobs land based, or posted to the narrow body of water in the North end? 

This must sound like a dumb question, but what is the purpose of naval postings that aren't directly on an Ocean coast line? 

So Halifax and Esquimalt take up the bulk of postings? Under what circumstances would someone be posted to Ottawa or elsewhere? 

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (3 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Are those Ottawa jobs land based,



Land based.



> This must sound like a dumb question, but what is the purpose of naval postings that aren't directly on an Ocean coast line?



Look up the Canadian Forces Electronic Warfare Centre (CFEWC) and the Naval Electronic Warfare Centre (NEWC).



			
				Danno1 said:
			
		

> So Halifax and Esquimalt take up the bulk of postings?



Yes.




> Under what circumstances would someone be posted to Ottawa or elsewhere?



Normal circumstances. There is work to do in Ottawa that requires RCN personnel.


----------



## Danno1 (3 Mar 2012)

Great, thanks for the info Aviator, that's what I was looking for!


----------



## dimsum (3 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> What are the more requested, and more common postings?* I live in Toronto and would prefer a smaller town, even a middle-of-nowhere isolated community like Air Force bases.* But I will of course go anywhere the Forces need me.



I snipped and bolded that so you can easily find it when you become the first NES/NCIOP to get posted to Cold Lake or Goose Bay


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Mar 2012)

> What are the more requested, and more common postings? I live in Toronto and would prefer a smaller town, even a middle-of-nowhere isolated community like Air Force bases. But I will of course go anywhere the Forces need me.



So I will ask the obvious question.....if you want to go be posted to an RCAF base why not take an Air Force trade?


----------



## Danno1 (3 Mar 2012)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> So I will ask the obvious question.....if you want to go be posted to an RCAF base why not take an Air Force trade?



Fair question. I prefer Naval trades and a life at sea, but Air Force/Army type isolated bases for my family when I'm deployed. It would be easier for my wife to build community support and have a safe and close place to go in a dangerous situation, such as civil unrest. There are more ways to get in trouble in the big city than a small town without a Superman like me around.

I might be wrong here, but I would expect the PMQs to be more inaccessible to the public in a small community than a big city, and more closely situated to the base. Please correct me if I'm wrong, I know I know A S S -U-ME. 

I've read through all of the available trades, and there isn't any AF/Army job that is as interesting to me as MARS, NCI and NES. I wanna be a semen! Er, sea-man!

...

Cold Lake or Goose Bay? Sure why not!


----------



## aesop081 (3 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> I know I know A S S -U-ME.



Yet you just keep doing it.

_sigh_



			
				Danno1 said:
			
		

> I've read through all of the available trades, and there isn't any AF/Army job that is as interesting to me as MARS, NCI and NES.



Then you will be, primarily, in Halifax or Esquimalt, with Ottawa as a strong possibility later on. Time for you to learn to deal with that.

"Superman"  :


----------



## Danno1 (3 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yet you just keep doing it.
> 
> _sigh_
> 
> ...



I was being sarcastic, obviously, about Superman.

Halifax, Esquimalt and Ottawa would be excellent, I would be honoured to work there. 

I don't want to seem like a lazy jackass, I've done extensive research into the Forces _in general_, the less relevant tidbits I figure to pick up along the way. Sometimes you read an off remark in a thread and run with it, I read that sea hard trades aren't usually posted in Ottawa, and had no reason to doubt it,so I ran with what seemed a logical, and largely unimportant, conclusion, figuring that someone more informed, like yourself, would eventually correct me. 

It's not rational to dedicate yourself to endless details about something uncertain and distant; I haven't even written my CFAT yet.  I also dedicate many hours to researching where to live, buying a house, financial investment, current affairs, RCMP careeers, internal OPS careers, etc. I can't be expected to invest as much time at this stage as someone like yourself, or to research obscure details that may never be relevant and aren't easily searchable. 

Anyway, thanks for your information, I do appreciate your help, as well as the help of everyone on this forum.


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> I've read through all of the available trades, and there isn't any AF/Army job that is as interesting to me as MARS, NCI and NES.



Interesting, did you happen to read about AES Ops?  Pretty much covers all the naval combat trades all jammed into one.  Plus if you get selected for MH you will get to experience the "life at sea" you desire!


----------



## Danno1 (3 Mar 2012)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Interesting, did you happen to read about AES Ops?  Pretty much covers all the naval combat trades all jammed into one.  Plus if you get selected for MH you will get to experience the "life at sea" you desire!



Hey thanks! I remember looking into that and disqualifying it for some reason, but on review it looks really good.


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Mar 2012)

That reason was probably a little town called.....  Greenwood...


----------



## dimsum (4 Mar 2012)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> That reason was probably a little town called.....  Greenwood...



But he wants an isolated RCAF base.  I think that just became the biggest selling point for the trade!    :facepalm:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic, obviously, about Superman.
> 
> Halifax, Esquimalt and Ottawa would be excellent, I would be honoured to work there.
> 
> ...



We do have personnel that do the long commute from the Valley to Halifax everyday. Thats always an option but sucks for gas and during storms.


----------



## Danno1 (13 Mar 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> But he wants an isolated RCAF base.  I think that just became the biggest selling point for the trade!    :facepalm:



I just googled Greenwood... 676 residents... That must be an adventure   

I got my first contact from the local RC about my files being transferred, and am going down this week to present documentation and get the ball rolling. Let's get this started! Thanks for the info guys, hopefully I'll be able to join your ranks soon enough.


----------



## dimsum (14 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> I just googled Greenwood... 676 residents... That must be an adventure
> 
> I got my first contact from the local RC about my files being transferred, and am going down this week to present documentation and get the ball rolling. Let's get this started! Thanks for the info guys, hopefully I'll be able to join your ranks soon enough.



Well there's also Kingston, Kentville, New Minas, etc.  At least 20K people there!


----------



## Stoker (14 Mar 2012)

Depending on what trade you are you could also be posted to Saint Jean, Quebec City or one of the 24 reserve units. As well there are recruiting centers in most cities across Canada that you could do a stint in.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Mar 2012)

Chances are you wont leave one or the other coast (if you are a hard sea trade-except Steward) until atleast the MS rank (St Jean, QC, maybe  Ottawa). The NRD posits open up as PO2/PO1 as well as Ottawa. After that you could (if willing to take a job out of trade and in the right place at the right time) end up anywhere.
I personally had 28 years in and except for a 4 month stint in Esquimalt early in my career, I stayed in Halifax (actually was 'posted' to Halifax) the whole time (21+ of those 28 years posted to an operational sea going unit). If you are going to stay in beyond 20 years in this day and age, you will have to do your 'penance' in Ottawa at some point.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Chances are you wont leave one or the other coast (if you are a hard sea trade-except Steward) until atleast the MS rank (St Jean, QC, maybe  Ottawa).



Just as an add-on to that, when i look around the room, i see around a half a dozen NES Op LS. While this is a small number, the possibility does exist.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Mar 2012)

I stand corrected
....stupid stoker!


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I stand corrected
> ....stupid stoker!



Please, you work in Ottawa, sit down. No need to stand on the count of me.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> I just googled Greenwood... 676 residents... That must be an adventure



Google it again.

There are a few Greenwoods in Canada.  There are more than 676 people living in this dump.

But, yeah it is always an adventure here, although if you are lazy and don't  like working then 14 wing is the spot for you!


----------



## F3m5h3p (14 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> i see around a half a dozen NES Op LS.



Do you see NES Officers too?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> Do you see NES Officers too?



WTF is an NES officer ??


----------



## F3m5h3p (14 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> WTF is an NES officer ??



Naval Combat System Engineer Officers... Sorry I usualy speak french and I tryed to make an acronyme with a traduction I made up in my own head...it's a fail, it is.  

'Nyways, do you see some of 'em ?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> 'Nyways, do you see some of 'em ?



I see 2.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Mar 2012)

CSE Officers (Combat Systems Engineer) - LOTS in Ottawa. I think they are minimum A/HoD qualified - many LCdrs


----------



## dapaterson (14 Mar 2012)

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> Naval Combat System Engineer Officers... Sorry I usualy speak french and I tryed to make an acronyme with a traduction I made up in my own head...it's a fail, it is.
> 
> 'Nyways, do you see some of 'em ?



N'hesitez pas de poser vos questions en francais.


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Mar 2012)

Aviator, you seem to be surrounded by fish-heads, you need to get back to YQQ ASAP before they corrupt you!


----------



## F3m5h3p (14 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I see 2.



 ;D



			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> CSE Officers (Combat Systems Engineer) - LOTS in Ottawa. I think they are minimum A/HoD qualified - many LCdrs



A/HoD ? LCdrs ? I should lurk more but what are they?



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> N'hesitez pas de poser vos questions en francais.



Thank you but I realy wish I could get at ease communicating in english, especialy with you CF and/or milnet.ca folks!


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> See any Sonar Op's CDN Aviator?



No. We don't have a need for those here.

I don't see any here but i can only see so far.



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Aviator, you seem to be surrounded by fish-heads, you need to get back to YQQ ASAP before they corrupt you!



Only a few months to go. I still refuse to call anything here by stupid Navy names.........


----------



## F3m5h3p (14 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Only a few months to go. I still refuse to call anything here by stupid Navy names.........



Try Moose milk, it must be good for what you have


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> Try Moose milk, it must be good for what you have



One never needs a reason to drink moose milk.

What is it exactly that you think i "have" ?


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2012)

op:


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What is it exactly that you think i "have" ?



Incredible luck?

1 year in Ottawa and the majority of your RCAF career (so far) in BC...    With minimal time spend in ZX!  Not to shabby for a LRP type.


----------



## F3m5h3p (14 Mar 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What is it exactly that you think i "have" ?



YQQ nostalgia ?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2012)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> 1 year in Ottawa



tsk, tsk........less than that.

If it goes according to plan, of course.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (14 Mar 2012)

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> A/HoD ? LCdrs ? I should lurk more but what are they?
> 
> Thank you but I realy wish I could get at ease communicating in english, especialy with you CF and/or milnet.ca folks!



A/HoD - Assistant Head of Department qual - shiny new Lt(RCN)s
LCdr - Lieutenant Commander

And CDN Aviator, what's wrong with duff, scran, decks, bulkheads, heads etc!!!
You are just too used to those cushy hotel rooms - Before I joined, my dad always said, "Go Air Force (He was Army) as they have the best union!"


----------



## Danno1 (16 Mar 2012)

Just an update: I presented my original docs and submitted security forms today at the RC in Toronto, and I’m high on the priority processing, which is great, I’m booked for CFAT in 2 weeks. I met a 20-year NES Op at the RC, he was a really cool and informative guy.  

They're really busy, but they said intake numbers are higher this year than last, and the trades I applied for are pre-processing. 

Hopefully I’ll see you guys one day in Esquimalt! (or Greenwood  )


----------



## F3m5h3p (16 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> A/HoD - Assistant Head of Department qual - shiny new Lt(RCN)s
> LCdr - Lieutenant Commander



Ow ! Thanks...I still need to lurk moar!  



			
				Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> duff, scran, decks, bulkheads, heads etc!!!



Wanabee navy here. The only one I can traduce is «heads»...   :nod:


----------



## FSTO (17 Mar 2012)

F3m5h3p said:
			
		

> Ow ! Thanks...I still need to lurk moar!
> 
> Wanabee navy here. The only one I can traduce is «heads»...   :nod:



Duff - Desert
Scran - Food
Decks - Floors
Bulkheads - Walls


----------



## cupper (17 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> It would be easier for my wife to build community support and have a safe and close place to go in a dangerous situation, such as civil unrest. There are more ways to get in trouble in the big city than a small town without a Superman like me around.
> 
> I might be wrong here, but I would expect the PMQs to be more inaccessible to the public in a small community than a big city, and more closely situated to the base. Please correct me if I'm wrong, I know I know A S S -U-ME.



Not trying to derail here, but why do you think a small town situation would be better than a larger city like Halifax? Seem to me that there may be more resources available to the family, more choices for social and recreational as well as employment opportunities. The larger cities would be more accessible for extended family to travel to for visits. Big downside of small town life is that everyone knows your business.

As for the whole civil unrest comment ...  :facepalm:


----------



## Danno1 (17 Mar 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Not trying to derail here, but why do you think a small town situation would be better than a larger city like Halifax? Seem to me that there may be more resources available to the family, more choices for social and recreational as well as employment opportunities. The larger cities would be more accessible for extended family to travel to for visits. Big downside of small town life is that everyone knows your business.
> 
> As for the whole civil unrest comment ...  :facepalm:



I tend to get ahead of myself, and you and Aviator are right, I draw conclusions on limited information. Regarding the civil unrest comment, I do have concerns about that, but it's not apprioriate for this thread. 

Anyway, Halifax, Eqsuimalt and Ottawa would be excellent postings, and in truth the wife would prefer those postings to small towns, it's more of my excess worry and urban paranoia that leads to romanticizing small towns. I have no evidence to suggest PMQs are any different or safer or tighter knit in small towns than bigger cities, every situation is different, and it's far too early to be thinking about those things. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Danno1 (17 Mar 2012)

On a side note, are you no longer able to edit your own posts after a certain period of time passes?

I notice I don't have the edit or modify option on my posts from the start of this thread. Is that normal?


----------



## aesop081 (17 Mar 2012)

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Is that normal?



Yes. 24 hours is the limit to edit posts.


----------



## F3m5h3p (20 Mar 2012)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Duff - Desert
> Scran - Food
> Decks - Floors
> Bulkheads - Walls



colorful ! ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Mar 2012)

Be careful with the word "duff;" it may mean dessert in the Navy but in Air Force slang it means (meant, anyway) rumour as in "duff gen" which means incorrect or, at least, unconfirmed information. This Air Force slang to led to our (peacetime) message heading of NODUFF which meant: "this is real, not part of exercise traffic."


----------



## F3m5h3p (28 Mar 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Be careful with the word "duff;" it may mean dessert in the Navy but in Air Force slang it means (meant, anyway) rumour as in "duff gen" which means incorrect or, at least, unconfirmed information. This Air Force slang to led to our (peacetime) message heading of NODUFF which meant: "this is real, not part of exercise traffic."



Good to know.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2012)

And "rounds!" does not mean that the ASLt at the doorway is buying beer......as the grizzled PO explained after shooing the officer away, and we explained that we weren't Navy -- just at FDU(P) for a course.   ;D


----------

